# prenatal causing neon yellow urine...why?



## happymammaof3 (Mar 13, 2006)

I purchased a prenatal vitamin at the health food store because I won't get a prescription until my nurses visit at the end of January. When I take it, my urine is bright neon yellow for several hours and then returns to normal. No other prenatals have done this to me, what could be the reason? BTW, the prenatal I'm using is called "Doctor's Choice Prenatal Formula" in a white bottle.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

That always happens to me, with whatever prenatal I've had, I don't remember exactly what it is, but its the excess of one of the specific vitamins being excreted.


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine does that too. I'm pretty sure it is one or more of the B vitamins. Probably the other prenatals you've taken had less B vitamins.


----------



## HopesMom (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never had that NOT happen and I've been on Rx and over the counter prenatals.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HopesMom* 
I've never had that NOT happen and I've been on Rx and over the counter prenatals.

Same here. Or any vitamin. .. daily multiple or even Floradix.


----------



## Nora'sMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

It's because they're probably synthetic vitamins at much higher a dose than your body can use. You're peeing your money away! You might want to switch to a "real food" multi-vitamin. You can easily find one by asking at the traditional foods forum here on MDC. Many think synthetic vitamins can do more harm than good. I use FirstOrganics brand multi but I know there are more and probably better options.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Yup, I think bright yellow is related to b vitamins. I pee green when I take my vites (Rainbow Light food based prenatals, they're green).


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep, it's totally normal - although it's still weird when you see it!


----------



## Ilana (Mar 14, 2005)

IT's either the B6 or the B9. Totally normal.

ILANA


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Even with the food-based supplements my pee still turns neon.


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't worry... you aren't "peeing your money away"!







The fact that you are noticing the color change in your urine is a GOOD thing... it is a sign of GOOD "B" vitamins, and an indicator that your body is breaking them down and actually using them.







I would steer clear of ANY vitamins that you _don't_ notice this with - even (especially) the prescriptions.

As one person said above, I take the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System vitamins, which is a 6-pill-per-day dosage, but is sooo worth it IMO. They are food-based and have a very good reputation. If you choose these, just make sure you are dividing the dose throughout your day (like taking 2 or 3 at a time), because your body can only absorb a certain amount of some vitamins and minerals at a time. And yes, these are big green pills - you can see they are packed with all kinds of good, food-based things!


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Even with the food-based supplements my pee still turns neon.

Ditto. I'm on the Rainbow Light complete 6 a day supplement, with lots of herbs and superfoods, and my pee has been the most bizarre shades of neon yellow/green.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

it the B vitamins including B12- and something to think about that it is in your blood stream because it is coming out your urine--- so it has been absorbed and has given your body a chance to take or leave what it would use at the time-


----------



## happymammaof3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I always took my prescription pre-natals in the past and only over the last year have looked into more natural remedies (with everything) so it's all a bit new to me. I remember seeing the rainbow brand there so after I finish these maybe I'll try those.

So I'm assuming you all would recommend I take those througout the whole pregnancy and just forget the prescription prenatals?


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymammaof3* 
So I'm assuming you all would recommend I take those througout the whole pregnancy and just forget the prescription prenatals?

That would _absolutely_ be my recommendation... but then, my insurance does not cover prenatals or vitamins of any kind, so I figured, if I have to pay for them myself, I am going to get the good ones! ...I think at this point, though, having used the Rainbow Light through two pregnancies and breastfeeding, that I would not go back to the prescriptions even if my insurance DID cover them.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link like this, but this is the cheapest place I have found the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatal System... WAY cheaper than the stores. Fast shipping, (free shipping over $75), good company as far as I can tell, and I've used them for some time:

www.betterlife.com


----------



## happymammaof3 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link Jenelle!


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't see this with vitamins at regular RDA levels of B vits, but if I specifically take a B supplement, or this natural prenatal I have that has several times the RDA of the B vits, I see quite the spectrum of bright urine colors. Food based v. regular drug store soesn't seem to matter, just the quantity. This is one way I check to see if I've taken that prenatal, as I typically forget right after taking it. If my pee isn't bright later, I know I've forgotten it, lol.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymammaof3* 

So I'm assuming you all would recommend I take those througout the whole pregnancy and just forget the prescription prenatals?

I would! I think the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatals are great because they are food based and with the six a day dosage (I aim for two vitamins, 3x a day) you get smaller floods of vitamins/minerals into your body and it's MUCH gentler on your tummy if you have morning sickness.














:

It took me forever to realize that the Rx prenatals I was taking first pregnancy were causing insomnia.







:


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma* 
It took me forever to realize that the Rx prenatals I was taking first pregnancy were causing insomnia.







:


really? I've been experiencing insomnia. What is the correlation?
Here, we don't get prescriptions at all for prenatals. We just pick what we want, which is 'normally' Materna brand. I'm going to swing by the natural foods store to see if I can get something else. I'm soooo nauseated. I may also nix the floradix I've been taking.
Edited to clarify: I'm not currently taking Materna. I'm taking Quest brand multivitamin along with a folic acid supplement and floradix.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
really? I've been experiencing insomnia. What is the correlation?
Here, we don't get prescriptions at all for prenatals. We just pick what we want, which is 'normally' Materna brand. I'm going to swing by the natural foods store to see if I can get something else. I'm soooo nauseated. I may also nix the floradix I've been taking.
Edited to clarify: I'm not currently taking Materna. I'm taking Quest brand multivitamin along with a folic acid supplement and floradix.

I don't know exactly why







, but there was a noticeable correlation. I NEVER have insomnia but had trouble going to sleep almost my whole first pregnancy. I was not supposed to take that Rx prenatal within two hours of eating food so I'd take it right before bed and then I couldn't go to sleep.

I can take the Rainbow Light anytime, but I think the smaller amounts of vitamins/minerals at a time is easier for me to assimilate.

Last pregnancy was the first time I had actual morning sickness (and motion sickness) instead of the usual nausea and I threw up the Melaleuca brand vitamins that I was trying to use up but when I went back to the Rainbow Light prenatals I was fine. If I felt really sick, I'd just take 1 vitamin at a time.


----------



## SheSpeeds (Dec 7, 2006)

I wanted an Rx vitamin to save some $$, but the doc isn't able to find one that doesn't have dye or other fillers in it. I get heart palpitations from red dye, and strangely enough red, pink, and purple seems to be the in-color for vitamins right now. I'm on GNC prenatal which seem to be treating me well. They are a balance between convenience, cost, and fillers, and I focus on a great diet.


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happymammaof3* 
I purchased a prenatal vitamin at the health food store because I won't get a prescription until my nurses visit at the end of January. When I take it, my urine is bright neon yellow for several hours and then returns to normal. No other prenatals have done this to me, what could be the reason? BTW, the prenatal I'm using is called "Doctor's Choice Prenatal Formula" in a white bottle.

The package insert in my vitamins says it's the riboflavin. I think it just means there's more riboflavin in the vitamin than your body can absorb.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I know that it is commonly atributed to riboflavin but when I get B 12 shots they will turn my urine yellow and they are just B12.
and to say that it is so strongly colored that it looks red in the vial if it is spilled it turns what ever it touches yellow-- something like food coloring.


----------

